# What are these?



## war1000 (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi Everyone, can someone please help me identify what these are? I found them in my boxwood border near the sidewalk.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Looks like bird's nest fungus


----------



## war1000 (Aug 30, 2019)

Dawgvet said:


> Looks like bird's nest fungus


Thanks! Looks like they are not harmful.


----------

